# Happy Birthday Truffles and Emma!



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Well, I think I missed the actual birthday which was Sept. 14th I believe (Stacy correct me if I am wrong). But, without delay, here is a photo retrospective of Truffles and a few of Emma at various stages. I got most of these photos from Stacy, as I didn't get Truffles until she was 8 months old. But you can see how she has grown and is still a beautiful girl. And I had a good laugh, because in looking at the old photos, I remembered that her name was originally "Payne"...so hilarious and still somewhat fitting. It could have gone either way! But I love her to death, and thank Stacy everyday for allowing me to have this lovely creature in my life. 

:wub:Happpy Birthday Bellarata Girls!!:wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Happy Birthday sweet girls!!!!!!! You are both beautiful!:wub::wub:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh puppy love! Such precious pictures. Happy Birthday little one!


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Truff and Emma! I love you both, little girls. 

They are soooo adorable. Then and now. Love their little muzzle fros.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Happy birthday to two special and awesome little girls!!! I love them both . Adorable then and now! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Happy Birthday Emma & Truffles!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

😘Happy Birthday, Truffles & Emma. You bring joy to your moms❤🍰🍰


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Happy Birthday! They are both so so so cute!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Happy birtha cute girls :heart:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Happy Birthday Gals!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Happy birthday to two beautiful girls!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Happy Birthday to two little beauties:wub::wub:!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Happy Birthday to 2 sweet and adorable girls.

I love looking back at the baby pictures.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

*Happy birthday Truffles and Emma. You are so gorgeous.*


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Thank you everyone for the wonderful birthday wishes! I am glad you enjoyed the pictures, and I am glad I could share my sweet girl with you all!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY PRETTY GIRLS:wub:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I love the puppy pictures. Happy Birthday :wub::wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Aww Pam! I thank you for giving Truffs such a great home! Hopefully next time we get together, we can have a belated bday party for the girls. I know Emma would love that!!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Happy Birthday to 2 stunning girls!
Xoxoxoxoo


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Happy Birthday pretty girls! :wub::wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

:wub::wub:_ happy birthday sweet girls!_


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Happy birthday little sweeties,I loved seeing your piccies through the years!!!


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday Truffles and Emma!!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Haven't been here in a few days...didn't want to miss their Bdays...so HAPPY BIRTHDAY BEAUTIFUL GIRLS...I hope it was a really special dayarty::flowers::celebrate - firewor


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Pam-they are both beautiful!! Happy birthday Truffles & Emma :celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

Happy Belated Birthday to Emma and Truffles! I loved seeing the baby pics!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I am so sorry I missed this thread.

Happy Belated Birthday to Truffles and Emma! 

Truffles and Emma are both such beautiful and gorgeous fluffs!:wub::wub:


----------

